

The Most Watched Load of Garbage in the Memory of Man  - film42
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/the-mobro-4000

======
film42
Dammit, who the hell changed my title? Read the article, this has a funny/ sad
story of how a startup trying to use ethanol to generate electricity using New
York's garbage in the 80s ended up getting caught under the light of national
media attention, thwarting the entire company. Today, ethanol from trash is a
billion dollar business. This article, resonates entrepreneurship. Please
change the title back to include that.

